# One smart dog - video (Non-GSD)



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw this yesterday and now I'm finally getting around to posting it. I know it's not a GSD, but that is one pretty smart dog. I've never had to use an e-collar so maybe this isn't unique, but I thought it was pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdyzBIS9LXk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Awww bless, she is one smart dog...!_


----------

